# Acctim Clock - how old?



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Hi all, this is my first ever post on here - I've got this Acctim clock in my possession and I can't find out anything about it on the web so I am hoping you will help.

Here's a link to the pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/LnQQ2w

It's a very authentic vintage looking clock, but the numbers on the back suggests it was made in *04/09* (April 2009). It's authentic in the sense that it's made in metal and feels quite heavy and solid with an old wind up mechanism.

My own research leads me to an Amazon listing here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acctim-13832-Finchley-Cream-Keywound/dp/B002ATI2D6/275-9687536-4418809?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

You can see that it's near identical - but there are some clear confusing differences! *1/ *the customer reviews complain that the base is plastic, where in my case the base is certainly metal, *2/* one says the cream on the case is a different shade to the colour on the clock, in my case the colours match perfectly, *3/* the hands on Amazon are luminous, mine are not, *4/* I cannot see the alarm indicator hand on the Amazon image, mine clearly has that additional alarm pointer.

Why the key but significant differences ???


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A quick look and the Amazon offer is a modern retro version of the original. Acctim was one of a number of makes of mechanical alarm and other clocks. :yes:

Being retro, it would use plastic instead of metal on costs and sn. Try to find who actually is the maker and research there. Bear in mind this model is/was likely made in very large numbers, info will be sparse.

Good Luck !


----------

